# What are your favourite furry related books?



## BritFoxx (Apr 22, 2008)

Well the question is in the title 

I have to admit, I have bugger all in reading material, and so this thread will also probably help me to blow my 'unlimited birthday budget' in getting a bit of reading material :!:

OK then I better name the ones which I Like too just to test my own lack of knowledge and probably fall flat on my face *although my face will be protected by schock absorbing glasses of expense D8*

The Switchers Trilogy by Kate Thompson: Probably the first furry ish book I came across. Although it doesn't actually involve anthros as such it definitely involves stuff like transformation and the such

Brian Jacques books: Please tell me I have gotten the name right? I haven't read any of these actually and I keep telling myself I must merely to know what one earth that mouse does

The Warrior Cats by Erin Hunter: A good set of books if you ask me. If only I could get my HANDS ON THEM!!! They never seem to be anywhere in the Waterstones or Borders shops


----------



## Thietogreth (Apr 22, 2008)

Little bear =3


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Apr 22, 2008)

I have one volume of Catfantastic. It's about cats. I guess.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 22, 2008)

Brian Jacques' Redwall series is fantastic, and is one of those few anthro-themed series that can really break out of the genre and appeal to a wide audience. It's sort of an Aesop's Fables meets LOTR.


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 23, 2008)

Watership Down <3
even though i had seen the film more than 10 times i just could not put it down it is written SO WELL and is so captivating.
 the film left out and changed quite a bit of stuff (but is still a good adaption of the book to film) so even though the plot is still the same as the film is very much worth reading.


----------



## raptorchrisitan (Apr 23, 2008)

-


----------



## Suki-Yaki (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, it's not quite a novel, but +Anima ( http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encyclopedia/manga.php?id=3071 ) is pretty good (it's a manga), and really, I never thought about it much, but although it doesn't involve anthros, it still relates a lot to the furry community. I mean like that link above says, it's about people who have animal attributes, are shunned by the "normal" society, and are just looking for others like themselves. Sums up this sub-culture quite nicely, give or take a few bits of info ^^ ;;


----------



## KristynLioness (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a lot of favorites

Redwall series by Brian Jacques
Beast by Donna Jo Napoli
Black Beauty
White Fang
Call of the Wild
Tooth and Claw (about a society of red dragons)
Dragon Champion
Dragon Avenger
Dragonrider
Fire Bringer


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 26, 2008)

1. Watership Down
2. Redwall series
3. Plague Dogs

I read "Tooth and Claw". Wasn't bad, but I wouldn't put it in my favorites section.


----------



## Arakupa (Apr 27, 2008)

One of my favorites as a kid was the spellsinger series by alan dean foster.  They're targeted towards a more mature audience than the Redwall books, but they can be a little heavy on the cheese factor at times...alot of word pun play.  Not quite as bad as the xanth books by piers anthony if anyone's ever read those, but they're still there.  But still I'd recommend the Spellsinger books.  It helped give me my affection for otters


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 27, 2008)

Arakupa said:


> One of my favorites as a kid was the spellsinger series by alan dean foster.  They're targeted towards a more mature audience than the Redwall books, but they can be a little heavy on the cheese factor at times...alot of word pun play.  Not quite as bad as the xanth books by piers anthony if anyone's ever read those, but they're still there.  But still I'd recommend the Spellsinger books.  It helped give me my affection for otters



I love the Xanth books. I think Night Mare would have to be my favorite of the series (about a nightmare-bringing night mare (get it?) named Mare Imbrium, Imbri for short, who is sent to the real world with a warning for the king, "Beware the Horseman".)


----------



## Arakupa (Apr 27, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I love the Xanth books. I think Night Mare would have to be my favorite of the series (about a nightmare-bringing night mare (get it?) named Mare Imbrium, Imbri for short, who is sent to the real world with a warning for the king, "Beware the Horseman".)



I liked 'em at the beginning, but after awhile the puns just got a little bit too much...especially en the later books, but yeah, you know what I'm talking about then as with the wordplay.  It must have just been the trend back then cuz the Spellsinger books have the same kinda feel, just not so blatantly in your face


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah, but that's probably because back then, Piers used his own puns whereas nowadays, he uses a lot of reader-sent puns. But I agree, it was better back in the early books.


----------



## Magica (May 9, 2008)

Warriors by Erin Hunter
Guardians of Ga'Hoole by Kathryn Lasky
Watership Down by Richard Adams
The Mammoth Trilogy (Silverhair, Longtusk, and Icebones) by Stephen Baxter

Redwall I'm slowly reading chronologically. It's pretty good so far.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 9, 2008)

I'd like to get into Redwall, I know someone who has all of them. I think it'd be awkward to borrow them all though


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 10, 2008)

I have all the Redwall books <.< (Mostly paperback, though have a few hardback copies)
Used to have all the Xanth books too (had to move, so just threw them out)


----------



## Arc (May 10, 2008)

I like the "Bat Trilogy" by Kenneth Oppel.

But I only read "Sliverwing" and "Sunwing" yet...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 10, 2008)

ArcticWolf said:


> I like the "Bat Trilogy" by Kenneth Oppel.
> 
> But I only read "Sliverwing" and "Sunwing" yet...



I saw the Silverwing cartoon but never read the books.


----------



## Magica (May 10, 2008)

ArcticWolf said:


> I like the "Bat Trilogy" by Kenneth Oppel.
> 
> But I only read "Sliverwing" and "Sunwing" yet...



Ah I forgot those. Sunwing would have to be my favorite of them.  Firewing is okay, Darkwing is pretty good, too.


----------



## Turioko (May 10, 2008)

I don't know much that hasn't been mentioned yet, though, my all time favorite book is anthropomorphic. (Helped get me into the fandom, to)  Raven Quest by Sharon Stewart.

(P.S. : Guardians of Ga'Hoole is great )


----------



## Hyenaworks (May 30, 2008)

The Redwall series is hands-down the best.  Still read it even now, although I gotta catch up a bit.


----------



## lobosabio (May 31, 2008)

I would nominate New Coyote by Michael Bergey as one of my favorite furry books.  Also:  Black On Black by K.D. Wentworth was another good one.


----------



## LordWibble (Jun 1, 2008)

Redwall is brilliant. I also recommend his other series, Castaways of the Flying Dutchman. 

The graphic novel 'Mouse Guard' is fantastic. A piece of light fantasy fun, with some mindblowing art.


----------



## KittehChrisX (Jun 3, 2008)

> I like the "Bat Trilogy" by Kenneth Oppel.
> 
> But I only read "Sliverwing" and "Sunwing" yet...


Aww, I wanna read that series.  I've only read Airborn.

I think the Redwall novels could use somemore variety, but that's just me I guess. x3 Still great stories.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 3, 2008)

Uhh...Varjak Paw, Mrs. Frisby and the Rats of Nimh, and Taggerung.  I don't remember most of what I read in Taggerung, but it was good.  Rats of Nimh was the best, though.

Stuart Little was good too...way better than the movie.


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Jun 6, 2008)

Here are my favorites that I like to re-read again (^_^)

*Redwall* series by _Brian Jacques_

*The Sight*, *Fell*, and *Fire Bringer* by _David Clement-Davies_

*A Whisper of Wings* by _Paul Kidd_

*The Call of the Wild*, and *White Fang* by _Jack London_


----------



## Nalo (Jun 8, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Brian Jacques' Redwall series is fantastic, and is one of those few anthro-themed series that can really break out of the genre and appeal to a wide audience. It's sort of an Aesop's Fables meets LOTR.


+1


----------



## FangThePup (Jun 15, 2008)

This is actually a pretty recent book but boy was it a gem to find. "Promise of the Wolves" think "Redwall" but with wolves. its really amazing. any and all wolves must buy

and also "through wolf's eyes" the whole Firekeeper series is also a must have


----------



## Lipticus (Jun 17, 2008)

_War with the Newts _by Karel ÄŒapek.


----------



## Lowblock (Jun 25, 2008)

Y must be talking about the Redwall series

I've read all of them, they rock


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 25, 2008)

Hmmm, I'd have to say the Catswold books


----------



## Chevallier LaChance (Jun 26, 2008)

I would say the Chronicles of Narnia.  I know its not fur based, but it still has plenty of fur characters.


----------



## Meta_Foxx278 (Jun 29, 2008)

Brian Jacques - Redwall
Richard Adams - Watership Down
Daniel P. Mannix - The Fox and the Hound
Kenneth Oppel - Silverwing


----------



## fruitcake (Jul 2, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Brian Jacques' Redwall series is fantastic, and is one of those few anthro-themed series that can really break out of the genre and appeal to a wide audience. It's sort of an Aesop's Fables meets LOTR.


I second this! Those are fantastic books... and I know plenty of non-furries who read 'em too.


----------



## Khim (Jul 2, 2008)

I read Circles(anyone has the recent one?), Fur-Piled (loosing interest btw) and also Vinci-Fruit (hillarious)


----------



## BlackRat (Jul 12, 2008)

I haven't found much, but my favourite of what I've read would be Mossflower by Brian Jacques. Thinking back now though, Martin the Warrior (I think that's it...) seems more memorable though.
Trying to track down +Anima =3.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 12, 2008)

BlackRat said:


> I haven't found much, but my favourite of what I've read would be Mossflower by Brian Jacques. Thinking back now though, Martin the Warrior (I think that's it...) seems more memorable though.
> Trying to track down +Anima =3.



Yes, the book's name is "Martin The Warrior" (tells of Martin's life before he came to Mossflower and helped to found Redwall).

My top Redwall books:

1. The Legend of Luke
2. Mattimeo
3. Martin the Warrior
4. The Long Patrol
5. Taggerung


----------



## Merion (Jul 12, 2008)

Did anyone mention *Three Bags Full: A Sheep Detective Story* by  Leonie Swann? Pretty hilarious story about sheep!  
More here ->  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_Bags_Full

Also, *Birdy *byby William Wharton is awesome. It's a story of a boy who wanted to be a bird. Eventually he became a bird in his dreams and... ended up in psychiatric hospital. That book will freak you out, seriously! :3
Hehe, I'm sure that the main character was a furry ;3


----------



## Draegwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

Fire Bringer, The Sight, Fell by David Clements-Davies
Tailchaser's Song by Tad Williams
Animal's of Farthing Wood by Colin Dann
Felidae, Felidae on the Road by Afik Pirincci

From Redwall
The Long Patrol
Marlfox
Rakkety Tam
Mariel of Redwall


----------



## serious-stripes (Jul 13, 2008)

Watership Down, Rats of Nimph, Animal Farm, The Jungle Books - are all superbly good

All Time Favorite is the Redwall Series Though. I've read all of them with the exceptions of Loamhedge, Long Patrol, and Eulia and I'm in the middle of Rakkety Tam right now

Marlfox was the first one I read (4th grade) and Is still probably my favorite.....Salmastron (spelled wrong) , High Ruligha (spelled wrong too : ( ), Legend of Luke , and the still in progress Rakkety Tam round out my top five


----------



## muddypaws (Jul 15, 2008)

Top of my list would be any TaleSpin comics.

Bugs Bunny comics second.

Beyond books, I'm just a sucker for a good cartoon (and it still drives my dad nuts that I love cartoons at my age).


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 15, 2008)

serious-stripes said:


> Rats of NIMH



Fixed.


----------



## serious-stripes (Jul 15, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Fixed.



opsie.....srry (curse my inability to spell) haven't read that book since 5th grade...great book though thanks for the correction

oh and I finished Rackety Tam today its definitely one of the best Redwall novels probably second to Marlfox in my Opinion


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't like to think of Watership Down as a "furry book" because I didn't know what furries were when I read it, and I don't want to think of furries whenever I read it again. Anthropomorphic, yes. Furry, no. It's a classic, it's an epic, it is my favorite x>

As for real "furry" books... Marlfox, Mossflower, and Outcast were my favorites of the Redwall series, and the only ones Brian wrote that I would read more than once.


----------



## kayko (Jul 18, 2008)

well there is volle and all the books kyell gold has written


----------



## muddypaws (Jul 18, 2008)

Chevallier LaChance said:


> I would say the Chronicles of Narnia.  I know its not fur based, but it still has plenty of fur characters.



Saw the BBC series, and the first movie, but I've never actually read the book.


----------



## Rabbyadam (Jul 18, 2008)

Heathen City
and The Hero

I love Teiran's work.
(Only if your within legal age though, his writings are always graphic in one sense or another.)


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 20, 2008)

Related in the sense that there is a people who are a circus that all wear animal masks that have fused with their skin: Deltora Quest 
They are called the masked ones.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 20, 2008)

I can't in good conscience let one of these threads pass without recommending the Sholan Alliance series by Lisanne Norman.  Very excellent books, although they _do_ have "adult situations" every so often (not just for their own sake, though, it actually does relate to the story).

In fact, the fan club for this series is part of what got me into the furry fandom.


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Jul 22, 2008)

I have seen this listed at all;

Anyone read "Scars" by Ted MacKinnon, a novel from the Ironclaw series?

That is probably my favorite furry novel I have read


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 22, 2008)

IkodoMoonstrife said:


> I have seen this listed at all;
> 
> Anyone read "Scars" by Ted MacKinnon, a novel from the Ironclaw series?
> 
> That is probably my favorite furry novel I have read



Scars is a good book (even though the grammar and such are a little off). I like Danica. Poor girl, and her past....


----------



## Skie (Jul 31, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> I can't in good conscience let one of these threads pass without recommending the Sholan Alliance series by Lisanne Norman.  Very excellent books, although they _do_ have "adult situations" every so often (not just for their own sake, though, it actually does relate to the story).
> 
> In fact, the fan club for this series is part of what got me into the furry fandom.



And I was just about to say how I can't understand why no one mentioned this series and mention it myself. A very good one indeed.


----------



## WarLegalomon (Aug 3, 2008)

I have so many books, many of which I haven't read yet. Trying to pick ones out that are furry-related is tricky.

Mercedes Lackey - Valdemar series - has talking horses and Gryphons.
Very good series but I never really think of it as furry related even tho the Gryphons are totally amazingly cool!

Anne McCaffrey - Pern series - has lots of dragons that communicate
Dragons are more scaley than furry and well, they're not anthro so I don't really consider this series furry related.  But it's a good series to read!

Terri Farley - Phantom Stallion - has lots of horses but they don't speak.
Well, it's furry in a sense that it has lots of horses, but it's just a normal horse related series, like the Black Stallion series.


Erin Hunter - Warriors - lots and lots of cats.
I have the majority of this series and I've yet to read any of them yet.  I hope to get to them soon!


I have various books and series involving dragons who speak.

Jane Lindskold - Wolf series - talking birds and wolfs etc.
Good series altho I've only read the first 3 books so far.  Think there's about 5 or 6 in the series at the moment.  Basically, a girl is raised by wolves and can communicate easily with much of the wild beasts, then human come along and she goes with them and learn their ways and a lot of people believe her to be a missing princess.  It's been a long time since I read these books.  haha


Tad Williams - Tailchaser's Song -  cats
Tailchaser is a cat who just became of age to hunt. His feline friend Hotspot has gone missing and he goes on a journey thru the forest to try and find her.  Lots of cats and other talking beasts.  None are anthro tho but it's a good cat's-eye view in the world of cats.

Ben Gaad - Raven's End - ravens birds
Canadian story set up in the rocky mountains, get a bird's-eye view of the lives of Ravens and their nests and families, how they interact with human and live out their daily lives.  The story focuses on one Raven who lives forever.  The birds all communicate and talk to one another, criticizing humans and giving their own thoughts and viewpoints as to what a particular human object could be.  Very good story.


I really don't have much of anything that could truly be considered a Furry Novel in terms of anthro-furries going about their lives, battling evil, etc.  Things like that would most likely be found in Manga.  Maybe there are books in the Science Fiction world of anthro furries ... like worlds of White Tigers going about their lives on two feet and handling things like coffee cups with their front paws.  I need to delve further in the Sci-Fi world.


I saw some recommendations for Alan Dean Foster novels within this thread already so I'm going to consider those books.  I know I bought some in the spring but I don't remember what those books were.  haha  


Aside from Star Wars novels, I haven't read much more in the world of Sci-Fi.  Mostly it's been fantasy.


If I find anymore books that I have that may be considered furry-related, I'll be sure to post.

I do, however, highly recommend  Mercedes Lackey and Anne McCaffrey as authors to look up.  


Thanx for reading!

WarLegalomon


ps.  Wow!  Those Sholan books by Lisanne Norman seem interesting! I will have to check 'em out!


----------



## keikosweetluv (Aug 3, 2008)

I'd have to say Black Beauty, it's from the horse's point of view. 

But I'm not sure if that's furry or not.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 5, 2008)

keikosweetluv said:


> I'd have to say Black Beauty, it's from the horse's point of view.
> 
> But I'm not sure if that's furry or not.


 

black beauty was an amazing book ^^


----------



## CarlMinez (Aug 30, 2008)

*Kyell Gold *is the best ive come across. 

You can find alot of good stuff at his Yiffstar account.


----------



## CarlMinez (Aug 30, 2008)

Chevallier LaChance said:


> I would say the Chronicles of Narnia. I know its not fur based, but it still has plenty of fur characters.


 
You know, i never really liked Narnia. Dont know why. Too much religion i guess...


----------



## Diem Adrienne (Sep 15, 2008)

Mmm. I definitely have to read some of these. I love books! 

My favorite book is _Wolf Moon_ by Charles de Lint. 'Tis of a werewolf. I love it so much, I have two copies! ^.^;; I'm a dork.


----------



## Merion (Sep 15, 2008)

Um, hi guys! :3
Any of you ever heard of _Whisker of Evil_ by Rita Mea Brown? I've just found it at some online auction!
But unfortunately there's no description of the book :/ So I'm not quite sure if it's 100% furry book, or there are just some animals in the, like, background... >>
Any ideas? :0


----------



## Diem Adrienne (Sep 16, 2008)

Merion said:


> Um, hi guys! :3
> Any of you ever heard of _Whisker of Evil_ by Rita Mea Brown? I've just found it at some online auction!
> But unfortunately there's no description of the book :/ So I'm not quite sure if it's 100% furry book, or there are just some animals in the, like, background... >>
> Any ideas? :0



Hrm... Well, after looking around the vast internets for a few minutes, it seems that this Rita has a lot of furry-type books... which means that I must get my hands on some...
But I say probably so. Go forth and read it!


----------



## michelay (Sep 20, 2008)

_Time Stops for No Mouse_ and _Sands of Time_ (not sure on the last one) by Michael Hoeye. About a mouse society. Fun.


----------



## Journey (Oct 3, 2008)

1. Redwall, outcast of readwall being my favoerit (I just love Sunflash the mace, not only is he a strong feirce warrior but he's also into art, poetry and cooking.

2. Animorths (honistly not intirely sure if this counts as furry or not but still it was one I really enjoyed)

3. Watership down
4.Whisper of wings (friend introduced me to this book along with anougher one writen by the same author but I can't for the life of me think of what it was called. all I know is the story seemed to be set in ejypt and the main characters were a bat, a mouse, and a jackel. I really enjoyed it if only I could remember it's name.)

5. +Anima (new manga that I found and fell inlove with. unfourchely I seem to be one of the only ones.

6. mouse guard
7.Usagi Yojimbo
8. TMNT
9. Pride of bagdad
10.castle waiting


----------



## StormKitty (Oct 27, 2008)

I personally didn't care that much for the _Redwall_ books.  I didn't care for the species typecasting, and the stories and plot elements are similar enough that by about the third book it seemed like I was just reading more of the same.

Some books I do consider to be among my favorites are:
The _Sholan Alliance_ series by Lisanne Norman
The _Chanur_ series by C. J. Cherryh
_The Blood Jaguar_ by Michael H. Payne
_Black on Black_ by K. D. Wentworth
_The Sight_ by David Clement-Davies


----------



## Beck (Nov 2, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Brian Jacques' Redwall series is fantastic, and is one of those few anthro-themed series that can really break out of the genre and appeal to a wide audience. It's sort of an Aesop's Fables meets LOTR.



This was my first encounter with furry, back when I was still in elementary school. I never really could figure out why it intrigued me so much, until I met Google as a teenager D: I always felt bad for the poor vermin, they were my favorites =[

Circles is also one of the only furry comics I've read and I was so into it I read each one in succession and then got mildly depressed when I was finished >__<


----------



## GrundMoon (Nov 3, 2008)

1. Dog's days of summer <3
2. Circles


----------



## duroc (Nov 30, 2008)

If you like science fiction, check out "Forests of the Night" and "Fearful Symmetries: The Return of Nohar Rajasthan" by S. Andrew Swann.  They're part of his moreau series, and these two books star a compelling anthro tiger character.  Here's the author's website:

http://www.sff.net/people/SASwann/books/fotn.htm

If you like graphic novels, I'd check out "The Pride of Baghdad".  It has a very interesting take on the "Animal Farm" story, which is another classic book.

For comics, Martin Wagner's "Hepcats" is great.  The original comics have been out of print for sometime, but you can still find them at online comic stores and ebay.  You can see the webcomic here:

http://hepcats.comicgenesis.com/


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Nov 30, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Brian Jacques' Redwall series is fantastic, and is one of those few anthro-themed series that can really break out of the genre and appeal to a wide audience. It's sort of an Aesop's Fables meets LOTR.


  I honestly gave Redwall a chance, didn't appeal to me though, so if anyone says "OMG Redwall was great! You're retarded!" then go eff off.


----------



## serph (Dec 2, 2008)

+Anima is a kinda furry manga. Really good as well. (remember the+)


----------



## electmeking (Dec 2, 2008)

The only books I read have pictures in them,
so Im going to have to go with Blacksad.
Big surprise.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Dec 8, 2008)

The Plague Dogs by Richard Adams
White Fang by Jack London 
Felidae by Akif PirinÃ§ci

Those are the only "furry" books I've read, and I really liked them.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 8, 2008)

got to be robbin hood <3


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 8, 2008)

DJ-Fragon said:


> The Plague Dogs by Richard Adams



Also try Watership Down and Traveller (both also by Adams). They're also good.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Dec 8, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Also try Watership Down and Traveller (both also by Adams). They're also good.



I don't know Traveller, but I didn't find the interest to read Watership Down. I'll try sometime.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 8, 2008)

DJ-Fragon said:


> I don't know Traveller, but I didn't find the interest to read Watership Down. I'll try sometime.



Traveller is a view of the Civil War as told through the eyes of Robert E Lee's horse, Traveller.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Dec 8, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Traveller is a view of the Civil War as told through the eyes of Robert E Lee's horse, Traveller.



I can already tell the Civil War was quite violent through the eyes of people. LOL

Anyway, sounds interesting. I'll look into it.


----------

